# Machen Online-Spiele süchtig?



## ZAM (30. November 2006)

> Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass Online-Spiele soziale Kontakte fördern und süchtig machen können.   Eine Studie ergab das zirka 12 Prozent der Spieler unter Entzugserscheinungen und Kontrollverlust leiden und andere Aktivitäten vernachlässigen. Laut einem Professor für Glücksspielstudien liegt das Problem zumeist in der Tatsache, dass die Spieler bei Online-Spielen nie das Gefühl erreichen, das Spiel abzuschließen – es fehlt die Befriedigung durch den Erfolg.
> 
> Aber diese Spiele fördern auch positive Aspekte, wie beispielsweise die Reaktionszeiten und die Hand-Augen-Koordination und finden ihren Nutzen als ablenkende Therapiemittel in den Bereichen der Chemotherapie und Schmerzbehandlung.
> 
> Seid ihr MMOG-süchtig? Wenn ja, sagt uns doch, welche Spielwelt euch nicht mehr los lässt - und schreibt uns, welche der Symptome ihr oder andere bei euch erkennen.



Hier gehts zum News-Beitrage


----------



## Deadlift (30. November 2006)

Ich würd das eher umformulieren.
Wie bei jedem Rollenspiel kann die Identifikation mit seinen Charkteren ein erhöhtes Suchtpotential ausüben.
MMOG's setzen wegen der "sozialen Kontakte" noch einen oben drauf.

Im Endeffekt hängt es an Selbstdisziplin, Alter und Erziehung wie man auf die Spielwelt reagiert.
Ich persönlich komme von RO, hab daran jedoch den Spaß verloren und mich nach was Neuem umgesehen.
Bei mir sorgen Freundin und UNI dafür das ich nicht zu tief hier versumpfe. =)

Generell bin ich der Ansicht das man das nicht pauschalisieren darf, MMOG's haben erhöhtes Suchtpotential JA.
Das heißt nicht das sie alle Spieler gegen ihren Willen in die Abhängikeit treiben.

Aber ich fürchte über kurz oder lang wird uns das "Thema" genauso überrollen wie die Entwicklung:
"Machen Killerspiele wie CS aggressiv" -- "Killerspiele machen aggresiv"


----------



## Klose (30. November 2006)

Ich stimme meinem Vorredner da in sämtlichen Punkten zu und wir sehen auch an ihm, es schadet keinem Spieler einen "Notfallanker" zu haben. In seinem Fall Freundion und Uni und auch in meinem Fall die Freundin.
Etwas zu haben dass einem wichtiger ist als das Spiel ist das A und O. Wird das Spiel zumwichtigsten im Leben ists schon vorbei!


----------



## HalloBob (30. November 2006)

Genau das isses!...Wenn man niemanden hat, der einem sagt, dass man schon wieder 14 Stunden vorm PC hockt wirds zu nem Problem...mit so einer Person kann man kontrolliert und in einem guten maße zocken...


----------



## Tyrbal (30. November 2006)

Jo, macht dann süchtig wenn man sich was leiten kann, im Spiel, für das man Wöchendlich etwas für schaffen muß.
Ich hab jetzt 4,5 Jahre Dark Age of Camelot gespielt, aber aufgehört da es mich generft hatte das ne Schwachsinnige Erweiterrung nun rausgekommen ist. Aber in diesem Spiel hatte ich eine Villa, für die ich wöchendlich Miete bezahlen mußte, man konnt zwar für 4 Wochen voraus bezahlen, aber wer neicht bezahlt hatte verlohr sein Haus und somit auch alle schätze die darin aufbewahrt werden konnten. Wie Trophäen, Kisten mit erbeuteten Gegenständen oder gar stielvolle Einrichtungen die ein heiden Geld gekostet hatten. ich mußte 1 Platin in der Woche für meine Hütte bezahlen sonnst wär sie weg gewesen.

1Platin sind 1000 Gold und kann man mit den werten von World of Warcraft vergleichen

natürlich kommt man Gildenmenbern bescheidgeben das die einenem wärend man abwesend ist die Miete zahlen, aber Geld farmen mußt man doch selber

Hier in WoW ist das ja Ähnich mit den Ehre punkten, ok, das wird sich nahc dem Pätsch etwas ändern, aber wer dort Epische Rüstungen sich ergattern will muß viel spielen und wer das auch behalten möcht muß die gegnerrische Fraktion umhauen wo immer er sie auffindet, da sonnst nicht genug Punkte zusammen kommen

Meine meinung somit, JA Onlinespiele machen Süchtig


----------



## Illina (30. November 2006)

Also mich hat WoW schon ziemlich süchtig gemacht, obwohl ich nicht wirklich viel spielen konnte. Ich hab mich als schon in der Schule auf das Spiel gefreut.. aber da ich eben wusste dass ich nur eine Woche lang mal richtig viel zocken kann, hab ich es da eben auch ziemlich ausgelebt. Ansonsten wäre ich es wohl langsamer angegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ich finde, man kann nicht einfach sagen, MMOGs machen süchtig.. es kommt auf das Spiel an und ob es den Spieler anspricht, es kommt auf den Spieler an und ob er noch "etwas besseres zu tun hat". Die Suchtgefahr ist meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall größer als bei normalen Spielen, die irgendwann ein Ende haben und bei denen einfach immer die gleiche Handlung ist. 
Aber ich denke nicht, dass man mit 18 weniger schnell süchtig wird als mit 15 oder so, und deshalb fände ich eine Altersbegrenzung oder sonstige Maßnahme gegen WoW ziemlich fehl am Platz!

Also von mir ein eingeschränktes JA


----------



## MarySilver (30. November 2006)

in jedem spiel, egal ob mmo oder nicht, liegt das potential der sucht. rollenspiele bergen in der hinsicht eine besonders grosse gefahr, da man sehr schnell beginnt, sich mit dem erstellten charakter zu identifizieren. 

siehe dazu auch hier http://www.newaeon.de/index.php?act=viewte...p;textID=181743


im endeffekt liegt es daran, wie sehr man sich selbst unter kontrolle hat und vor allem das spielen als eben solches wahrnimmt. gerade bei rollenspielen verschwimmen realitaet und spiel recht schnell (vor allem, wenn man mit bekannten oder freunden zusammen spielt). ich kann von mir selbst sagen, dass ich sehr wohl weiss, dass ich immer hart an der grenze zur sucht bin und das auch bleiben werde, so lange ich meine 5 sinne zusammen habe. bei mir kommt naemlich einiges zusammen. zum einen der entspannungseffekt durch das abtauchen in eine andere welt (ging auch mit lesen, aber das ist mir nach einem arbeitstag meist zu anstrengend, zumal ich auch auf arbeit lese), das spielen mit freunden bzw. in meinem fall mit meinem freund (es ist ein zusaetzliches kommunikationsmedium fuer uns um die distanz dublin - berlin ein wenig zu ueberbruecken) und eine starke begeisterung fuer "begehbare fantasie welten", in diesem falle spiele mit guter story ^^ 
aber ich weiss das und kann mich dementsprechend auch selbst reglementieren, wenn es sein muss. meistens muss es nicht. es gibt auch genug tage, an denen mich kein spiel reizt und ich mich doch eher mit einem buch ins bett flaeze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (1. Dezember 2006)

Illina schrieb:


> Also mich hat WoW schon ziemlich süchtig gemacht, obwohl ich nicht wirklich viel spielen konnte. Ich hab mich als schon in der Schule auf das Spiel gefreut.. aber da ich eben wusste dass ich nur eine Woche lang mal richtig viel zocken kann, hab ich es da eben auch ziemlich ausgelebt. Ansonsten wäre ich es wohl langsamer angegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch das Alter spielt ne sehr große Rolle, zwar jetzt nicht von 16 auf 17 oder 18.
Aber als Beispiel ein 40 Jähriger und ein 15 Jähriger.

Der 40 Jährige hat meist Familie Arbeit und ein geregeltes Leben das nicht durch ein MMOG eingenommen werden kann.
Der 15 Jährige sitzt noch in der Schule und hat sich danach um nichts mehr zu kümmern kann/könnte also frei zocken bis zum nächsten Schultag.

Außerdem spielt geistige Reife ne große Rolle, auch da lässt sich das natürlich nicht IMMER aufs Alter pauschalisieren aber meist steigt die auch mit dem Alter(sollte sie zumindest, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel =) ).
Ein 20 järiger hat eventuell schon kapiert das 24/7 in nem MMOG seinem Leben nicht förderlich sind, da er selbst eventuell schon vor Entscheidungen stand die den Weg seines Leben gravierend beinflusst haben.
Als 15 Jähriger treffen diese Entscheidungen meist noch die Eltern damit ist dir das nicht so unmittelbar bewusst.

Aber das hängt auch stark mit der Erziehung zusammen wie ich ja schon sagte, wie viel eigenverantwortung die Eltern einem schon zugetraut haben.
Ich kenne 20 Jährige die noch nie in ihrem Leben gearbeitet haben, von Papi finanziert werden und auf der Uni alles nur "absitzen", denn der Jetzt Zustand ist schön bequem.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es 18 Jährige die sich schon lange selber durchbeissen müssen, und stolz sind auf das was sie selbst erreicht haben und das auch sein können.

Letztere sind trotz jüngeren Alters wohl auch unanfälliger für Suchteinwirkungen.


Naja gut so tief einsteigen wolt ich eig gar ned. =)
Nur damit mal grob klar wird was ich mit "Alter" gemeint habe.


----------



## Illina (1. Dezember 2006)

ich denke auch, dass zwischen 40 und 15 ein großer sprung in reife und anfälligkeit für rollenspiele liegt (auch wenn sicher auch "ältere" wow erliegen^^) aber da die altersbegrenzung ja maximal 18 sein könnte, denke ich, dass sie nichts bringt, weil eben zwischen 14 und 18 (ich nehme jetzt einfach mal 14 als altersbeispiel) in der reife noch kein so großer unterschied ist. also denke ich einfach, es ist egal, ob die spieler 14 oder 18 sind, beide können süchtig werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich weiß schon, dass alter durchaus was ausmacht, aber die paar jahre, die sie mit der begrenzung nach oben ziehen könnten, finde ich nicht besonders sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer wow wird ab 30  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Theron (1. Dezember 2006)

ne freundin ist immer noch das beste mittel, einen vom zu häufigen spielen abzuhalten. selbst wenn ich wollte, ich könnte nich süchtig werden^^


----------



## Seren (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich finde man sollte hier mal unterscheiden was Sucht und was Freude am Hobby ist.

Sich auf etwas "schon in der Schule zu freuen" oder so viel Zeit wie möglich in ein Hobby investieren zu wollen, bedeutet nicht das man süchtig ist.

Medizinisch betrachtet bedeutet "Sucht" das man von etwas *abhängig* ist, das bedeutet das man wirklich mit richtigen Entzugserscheinungen zu kämpfen hat, die über schlechte Laune und Langeweile hinaus gehen.
Und es bedeutet das ein künstliches Bedürfnis erzeugt wird, dass man befriedigen muss um normal weiterleben zu können.

Was der Auslöser für eine psychologische Sucht ist, ist bis heute ja noch nicht eindeutig geklärt. Theorien besagen das die Sucht als Ausgleich für ein natürliches Bedürfnis (z.B. nach Beschäftigung, Anerkennung, Entspannung, etc.) entsteht, dass der Süchtige nicht befriedigen kann.

Man kann also nach so ziemlich allem süchtig sein, aber man würde jemanden der über einem guten Buch die Zeit vergisst ja auch nicht als süchtig bezeichnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich aber tatsächlich bemängeln kann ist dieses, im Artikel beschriebene, Ausbleiben der Erfolgsgefühle. Meiner Meinung nach der einzige Nachteil an MMORPG's... aber in der Schule, an der Uni oder bei der Hausarbeit hat man ja meist auch das Gefühl man hätte nicht genug getan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kori (2. Dezember 2006)

ich bin der meinung, dass es wesentlich davon abhängt, wie sich das soziale umfeld des spielers gestaltet und wie gefestigt er darin ist. wenn die sucht eine bestimmte individuelle grenze überschritten hat (der kontrolle des spielers entglitten ist) und das umfeld somit nicht mehr effektiv eingreifen kann, dann passiert folgendes 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...29012&sid=3

viele werden sich darin teilweise wiedererkennen und mache ganz.


passt auf euch auf,

Kori


----------



## Thoa (2. Dezember 2006)

*gäääähnt* Uraltes Thema. Gerade in letzter Zeit gibts wieder eine Flut von Artikeln zu diesem Thema. Und es sind immer die gleichen Argumente und Diskussionen in den Newsbeitragen und Forenkommentaren. 

Auf die direkte Frage "Machen Online-Spiele süchtig?" kann man sagen JA. Ja wenn man selbst die Prioritäten vertauscht. Es kommt nicht von ungefährt das Familienpapis weitaus weniger oft in das Suchtloch Fallen als zum Beispiel ein Schülter mit wenig sozialen Kontakten. Soll nun keine Verallgemeinerung sein sondern eher zeigen das das "Umfeld" um einen Selbst sehr entscheidend ist, wie man mit dem Spiel World of Warcraft umgeht.

Ob jetzt jemand der 6 Stunden am Tag spielt süchtig ist und ergo Krank oder ob jemand der 3 Stunden spielt und 3 Stunden vorm Fenrseher hockt besser dran ist, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Wichtig ist nur das man die wichtigen Dinge des Lebens nicht vernachlässigt und anderen nicht schadet.

Beruf, Familie, Umgebung, Essen, Trinken etc müssen immer vorgehen. Punti


----------



## Seren (3. Dezember 2006)

@Kori 
Sorry aber dem Beitrag von diesem Andy glaube ich in keinster Weise.
Neben Logikfehlern erscheint mir sein vorheriges Leben doch allzu perfekt und seine angebliche Überdurchschnittlichkeit, in sämtlichen Belangen, erscheint mir doch etwas zu krass als wenn so jemand wegen eines erbärmlichen Haufen Pixels so den Bach runter geht.

Entweder war da schon vorher etwas im argen, was der nette Andy in seinem "Vorher - Nachher" Bild geflissentlich verschweigt, oder aber er hat generell reichlich übertrieben als er seinen vorherigen Zustand beschreibt.
Welcher Mensch schreibt denn bitte bevor er ein Spiel spielt eine Art Tagebucheintrag? Zur Selbskontrolle? Um sich später wieder an sich selbst zu erinnern?

In meinen Augen ist es doch ziemlich offensichtlich das der ganze Text nachträglich entstanden ist und daher auch vermutlich eher eine gewünschte als eine realistische Realität darstellt. Man kann sich auch viel einbilden...

Sehr schade wenn so etwas wegen einem Spiel passiert, aber das kann einem auch mit dem Sport, beim Angeln, mit dem Lernen oder mit Alkohol und Heroin passieren. Es kommt halt ganz drauf an wie man so tickt...


----------



## Kori (4. Dezember 2006)

hallo seren, 

in bezug auf seine vorgeschichte gebe ich dir natürlich absolut recht. ich denke dass er sehr stark übertreibt. vielleicht drückt sich darin das mass seines empfundenen verlustes aus. das von ihm gemalte bild sehe ich mehr als das worin er seine rettung sieht. es drückt sicher aus, dass er meint, nur mit hilfe von familie und freunden wieder ein 'normales' leben führen zu können. 

natürlich war vorher schon etwas im argen, wie du es ausdrückst. ich bin der meinung, dass er ein überdurchschnittliches geltungsbedürfnins hat und dieses vorher im sport und bei seinen 'vielen' feunden auslebte. ich persönlich behaupte sogar, dass sein basisproblem eine massive geltungssucht ist und alles andere nur eine folge dieser. das sieht natürlich jeder etwas anders. 

der text ist eindeutig eine rekonstruktion die nur zu einem bestimmten masse der wahrheit entspricht. den ansatz einer tagebuchform interpretiere ich nur als gewählten schreibstiel. seine gesamtdarstellung dagegen zeigt wieder in richtung geltungssucht. dass er den text im spielforum gepostet hat unterstütz meine meinung dazu. dort kann er damit am meisten punkten (eindruck machen). 

alles gute, 

Kori


----------



## Michelchen (24. Dezember 2006)

hmm... ja ich glaube auch das Onlinespiele süchtig machen. Aber man sollte das slebst innen Griff kriegen. Nur ist das net immer leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekromantus (25. Dezember 2006)

Stimmt sie können schon süchtig machen aber nur wenn die sozialen Kontakte fehlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ist nicht jeder Mitbürger betroffen,der spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem ist spielen in richtigen Maßen auch stressabbauend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich nehm jetzt mal ein Beispiel.
Wenn ich Abends von der Schule nach Hause komme, klemm ich mich oft hinter meinen PC und
kill ,nicht weil ich es stufenmäßig bräuchte, ein paar Murlocs(World of Warcraft:Ich hass die Dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Also!!! Seht die Vorteile und lasst euch das Spielen nicht vermiesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michelchen (26. Dezember 2006)

genau^^


----------



## DopaminX (26. Dezember 2006)

Michelchen schrieb:


> hmm... ja ich glaube auch das Onlinespiele süchtig machen. Aber man sollte das slebst innen Griff kriegen. Nur ist das net immer leicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap aber stressabbauend isses tatsächlich! Und wenn man so viel Arbeiten muss wie ich hat man eh nicht sehr viel Zeit in Azeroth herumzupirschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nartacke (27. Dezember 2006)

...auußerdem kann man ja nicht jede Sekunde im RL mit Aktionen füllen. WOW is auf jeden fall besser als TV!!!


----------



## Nazgroll (9. Januar 2007)

Theron schrieb:


> ne freundin ist immer noch das beste mittel, einen vom zu häufigen spielen abzuhalten. selbst wenn ich wollte, ich könnte nich süchtig werden^^



Ist auch nicht immer die Lösung, da ich einen Kumpel habe der mit seiner Freundin zusammenlebt, man würde jetzt sicher denken, dass Sie ihm ab und zu auf die finger kloppt und sagt er solle weniger spielen, da sie aber auch aktiv mitspielt, sieht die momentane Situation so aus das beide vor ihren Rechnern sitzen und zocken.

Somit wenn ich mal anrufe und sage, "lass mal was unternehmen oder was trinken gehen" sieht es meistens so aus das beide keinen Bock haben.

Mich hat WoW, würde ich jedenfalls sagen NICHT süchtig gemacht. Ich zocke abends wenn ich von Arbeit komme so zwischen 60 - 180 Minuten, danach lese ich noch etwas und gehe ins Bett. Am Wochenende spiele ich etwas mehr, obwohl es immer darauf ankommt ob ich schon was vorhab oder nicht. Im Sommer z.B. spiele ich teilweise Wochenlang garnicht da ich mit Freunden unterwegss bin (Zelten etc.)

Somit finde ich das sich das bei mir in Grenzen hält und das was ich im Herbst/Winter mehr spiele gleicht sich im Frühling/Sommer wieder aus.

MhG (Mit hordischen Grüßen)

Nazgroll


----------



## Pagan (9. Januar 2007)

Nazgroll schrieb:


> Mich hat WoW, würde ich jedenfalls sagen NICHT süchtig gemacht. Ich zocke abends wenn ich von Arbeit komme so zwischen 60 - 180 Minuten, danach lese ich noch etwas und gehe ins Bett. Am Wochenende spiele ich etwas mehr, obwohl es immer darauf ankommt ob ich schon was vorhab oder nicht. Im Sommer z.B. spiele ich teilweise Wochenlang garnicht da ich mit Freunden unterwegss bin (Zelten etc.)



So lange man sich - so wie du - seine Spielzeiten _selbst _einteilen kann, ist das auch alles kein Thema. Wenn aber ein Raidleiter oder Gildenchef die Woche seiner Mitspieler verplant (3 Abende à 5 Stunden oder so) und mit Sanktionen gedroht wird, falls man nicht erscheinen kann oder will, dann wird das für viele zum Problem. Der Wunsch, nicht aus dem Raid zu fliegen, die anderen nicht hängen zu lassen, die Hatz nach besseren Items (um gleichzuziehen und/oder in die nächste Instanz mitgenommen zu werden) - das sind die Faktoren, die dich letztlich zu einem Sklaven des Spiels machen - einer Marionette, die ihr Leben nicht mehr selbst im Griff hat. 

Eine Sucht im klassischen Sinne ist das deshalb trotzdem nicht, sondern ungesunder Gruppenzwang, wie ich meine.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (10. Januar 2007)

ich bin auch der meinung das daß suchtpotential sinkt mit steigender lebenserfahrung, Geistigerreife usw.

Ich finde man sollte mal ein Thema aufmachen welchen positiven einfluss WoW aufspieler haben kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goreg (16. Januar 2007)

Suchtig, ja.

Abhängig, nein.

Wer genau liest, sieht auch, dass es sich um keinen Wiederspruch handelt. Die Aussage gilt meinerseits für alle MMORPG's. 

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass schon einige recht ausführliche und sinvolle Antworten auf die Frage angemerkt wurden.


----------



## Nekromantus (17. Januar 2007)

danke^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

